# Hungry on raw?



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi could someone please advise? I switched to raw and my 9-10 month pup has finally got an appetite (she was terrible before - and now it's gone in 5 mins!!). I feed her natures menu complete nuggets (24 a day - 2 x 12) however she is now constantly after more - I also give a carrot and every couple of days a duck neck /chicken wing. My question is - is she hungry or does she just love her new diet so much she wants more?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm not familiar with natures menu - but I assume that you are following the guidelines.
Dot has natural instinct but I fed her at the puppy level until she was well over one and she still has slightly more than their guideline. She also has chicken wing, neck or rib as a lunch a few times a week.
Dot eats her food very quickly and with great enjoyment and she is the one of my three who starts nagging me with 'it is nearly food time' nudges and woofles.... i think because she loves her food.
Dot is very high energy a constant bouncer, ball racer and flat out doodle zoomer  she definitely uses her food!
I doubt your pup is starving - my advice would be to weigh her on a weekly basis to check she is not loosing weight.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

There's hungry and then there is happy there's this is so much better than that other stuff I want more. My two would gorge themselves to throwing up on their raw food whereas their kibble they were done when they were done. I also gave more than the recommended amount until they were two (and still go on the higher some a few days a week) for Beemer because he seems to burn more calories than what is usual. I give them more filling snacks like broccoli stalks, baby carrots, frozen green beans, bananas some days. But most days it's just their recommended amount. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catherine (Aug 22, 2014)

I recently switched Belle to raw and I give her more than the recommended amount cause she's still young and she gets quite a few treats but she still looks for more. I wondered the same but I've realised Belle just loves it so much she can't get enough of it. Don't worry!


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you that's a relief!! X


----------

